# The Fall FMA Gathering in Phoenix



## geezer (Nov 14, 2015)

I just attended the latest FMA Gathering here in Phoenix today at Encanto Park. We had beautiful fall weather, beautiful surroundings and a series of free presentations or workshops by a series of very experienced FMA instructors from different systems. Participants trained enthusiastically, learning new approaches and sharing from their own diverse FMA background. Oh.... and then the best part, the huge potluck buffet. 

Kudos for Mr. Michael Butz of _Kada Anan_ for setting up the whole thing. 

I wonder why my kung-fu brothers and cousins can't get together like this? Even if we disagree on technique, etc. there's always the food! 

Hey do any of you guys have anything like this happening in your areas?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2015)

Who was all there teaching geezer?


----------



## geezer (Nov 14, 2015)

While I was there, the presenters were: Alessandro Ashanti ("Full-Circle" aiki-jutsu? and FMA), Guro Mike Casto (Pencak Silat), Maestro Martin Torres and Jeff LaTorre (DTE MMA), and Steve Dowd (Arnis Balite). Also in attendance were Master Gilbert Cordoncillo (Kada Anan De Cuerdas), and  gathering host, Michael Butz (also Kada Anan), and other local instructors associated with these and other groups. I brought a handful of my PCE guys and we all had a great time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2015)

Sounds like a great time.  I thought it was the event Mike was going to after we talked last week in Vegas.  Glad it went well and that you had a good time!


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 15, 2015)

Never seen any announcements about large FMA gatherings. Besides our head instructors, we semi regularly get the founders of our systems into the school, or hosting in a nearby state. Grandmaster Atillo was one.


----------

